

 Review my Startup: SendTweet.com - travelhead
http://www.SendTweet.com
Send an automatic tweet to everyone that opts into your email list.
======
brandnewlow
Thought about doing something like this before, but I'd rather not give our
competitors a public list of all our customers.

~~~
njbrodka
I see this as a valid point, but I also feel nowadays companies should engage
users with twitter to help build relationships and loyalty. Just got to keep
customers happy and keep delivering them value so they stay loyal. This could
be a good tool to help do that.

~~~
travelhead
There are more cross channel promotions on social media now that people are
liking and tweeting brands. Social media is becoming more valuable and
companies are looking for new ways to engage. But I agree, there needs to be
respect for the customer to build the relationship over social channels.

------
minimaxir
Just because you _can_ use incredibly large text (with an incredibly large
header that _covers_ the text even on a 1080p monitor!) and scroll-detect
animations doesn't mean you should.

Regardless, from a business perspective, this seems like a very good way to
_annoy_ your customers instead of engaging them.

~~~
acallaghan
I agree, the idea isn't bad but the Powerpoint style js animation effects are
really distracting to the text and purpose. Get rid of those, and the huge
text, and you'll do yourself a favour.

~~~
travelhead
Ya I agree.. Will split test the animations. Seems like a lot of the feedback
so far is related to this.

------
abyx
Creepy to have someone tweet me when I didn't give you my twitter. Creepier
when a mistake is made. Might want to convert mails to twitters for inside
analytics or spotting influential users though, but dislike providing extra
services with mail addresses of my users. Creepy.

~~~
travelhead
You bring up a good point. I don't think our service is right for every
business but there a certain businesses that it can work for. I like the
analytics idea.

------
theDoug
(I like this a lot, but) you describe your "technology" as both revolutionary
and proprietary, and operating "automagically."

While I'm sure there's something neat going on under the hood, legitimate
users probably don't care about the technological marvels you're pulling off
and just that it does what it says on the tin.

A lot of the current copy is self-congratulatory. The technology likely isn't
starting revolutions, so describing it as such is puffery.

~~~
travelhead
The copy def needs a lot of work. Will hire a professional.

------
TamDenholm
Please remove the scroll animations...

~~~
Ave
Seconded. The scroll animations are a bit excessive.

~~~
travelhead
Will split the animations.. Good point

------
prakster
Those video testimonials...are they real, or Fiverr jobs?

~~~
theDoug
I immediately smelled Fiverr as well.

------
njbrodka
I definitely see the value in this service, what do you think is the best way
to use it though? tweet them a thank you? a promotion?

~~~
travelhead
There are a lot of ways to use the service. Sending them a promo coupon works
very well, or thanking them for their subscription, sending them a PDF with
more info about your service, etc..

------
mjharden79
Looks like something marketers/companies could definitely use to test
engagement. Nice solution, good luck with it.

~~~
travelhead
It's worth testing to see how how your customers respond. If you provide value
in the Tweet I think they would like it. Just remember to respect their
privacy.

------
tehwebguy
What if people don't want companies outing their mailing list activity?

~~~
travelhead
Ya.. This is a controversial business and you bring up a good point. I think
that we need to remind our users of this point. Ultimately, the customer won't
go back to the business - so they need to use our service responsibly.

------
alecsmart1
Thought you'd like to know that your site is unusable on iPhone.

~~~
travelhead
Ya we are getting the mobile site up this week..

------
modelhuman
wonderful idea, i cant wait to start using the service! tim -modelhuman guitar
duo, new orleans

------
mind4u2cn
Great idea!

